# my C-SHOCK purchases with PICTURES!



## resin (Jun 13, 2007)

well i just got back from mac and picked up the C-SHOCK items i've been anxious to get over the past few months!

i also made a hot lip combo since blast o' blue makes me look like a corpse.

1. first 'out to shock' lipstick
2. second use 'blast o' blue'
3. and finally 'mega' lip gelee 

it's a super pretty purple colour. 
as of june 23rd - i bought overrich lipstick as well!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice.  I'm going to Mac on Saturday, hope they have some goodies left


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are so nice!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 13, 2007)

Great haul. I'm going back to get Wondergrass and some others.


----------



## resin (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Very nice.  I'm going to Mac on Saturday, hope they have some goodies left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you should phone and get them to put everything on hold for you then you can pick through what you want!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_you should phone and get them to put everything on hold for you then you can pick through what you want!_

 
I agree.  MY MAC MA told me they might be out of Going Banana's already and they just launched yesterday.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 13, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 14, 2007)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## User40 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's one beautiful haul!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_you should phone and get them to put everything on hold for you then you can pick through what you want!_

 
Great idea...do you know how long they will hold items for?


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice haul. Great photos!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2007)

amazing shots! great haul - i edited the pics as the size exceeded the limits


----------



## resin (Jun 24, 2007)

i bought overrich lipstick yesterday as well <3


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

nice haul! i really want to get the out to shock l/s!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2007)

C Shock is awesome!!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow. I want this collection even more now. So glad I didn't miss it.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome Haul! Have fun with those


----------

